# [HOW-TO] ROOT/FLASH CWM SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB2 [P3100]



## tapan15in (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Before few days i bought Samsung Galaxy Tab2 P3100. P3100 is the Asian version of Tab2 which also include 3g+wifi+gsm.

After much searching and testing i managed to flash a cwm and was able to root my Tab.

*A BIG FAT WARNING, I MAKE NO GUARANTEES THIS WILL NOT BRICK YOUR TAB, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!*

So i thought that many P3100 users are still waiting for a proper guide so here it is:

*HOW TO FLASH CWM :*

First of all download the odin attached and extract it to a folder on your pc/laptop where you can find it.

Now download the expresso_recovery.tar file and also download the update.zip file attached.

Put your tab in to download mode[Volume down+power on button]

Start odin by clicking odin.exe.

In odin just tick on auto reboot and thats all. If you see any ticks in any boxes except this just untick it.

Now connect your tab via usb and the odin will detect your tab. It will be in yellow colour when it is detected.

Now in odin in pda select the expresso_recovery.tar file.

After that just press start.

When the flashing is done you will see a green colour and it will be saying pass this means the cwm has been flashed.

Just check if the cwm is working by putting your tab in to recovery mode[volume up+power on button]

*HOW TO ROOT*

For rooting just put the update.zip file in your external sd card of your tab.

After that just put your tab in custom recovery mode. 

You will get an option to select the file from external sd card.

Than select the update.zip file and you tab will be rooted and will reboot.

To check if its rooted just see in the applications menu if you are getting superuser app.

Enjoyyyy...[/background][/size][/font]
Odin 1.85 : http://www.mediafire.com/?hc97h3702dmc6pg
CWM FLASH FILE : http://www.mediafire.com/?48phkfe6mvz1tv9


----------



## mbah_darmo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi..

I've successfully Rooted my Tab2, and yesterday I was unable to update the firmware..
Should I unroot the tab?
Do you have any tutorial to unroot GT-P3100 ?

Big thanks..

*Sent using Tapatalk 2*


----------



## tapan15in (Jun 4, 2012)

You need to flash the stock rom and the tab will get automatically unrooted

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djohns (Sep 16, 2011)

I used this method and now my tab is stuck in a boot loop. Any suggestions?


----------



## tapan15in (Jun 4, 2012)

Which version of rom are you using??? I
If you in boot loop just flash the stock rom 4.0.3 via odin and every thing will be okay.

NEOHACK


----------



## charger23 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, I tried the above method and I managed to install the CWM just fine. However now my tab is also stuck in a boot loop. You say to "flash the stock rom 4.0.3 via Odin" - so can you explain how to do this? I mean where can i find the stock and how do i flash it through odin?
(Sorry - total android newbie over here). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## charger23 (Aug 25, 2012)

tapan15in said:


> Which version of rom are you using??? I
> If you in boot loop just flash the stock rom 4.0.3 via odin and every thing will be okay.
> 
> NEOHACK


Hi - I am also stuck in a boot loop. Can you advise how I can flash the stock rom?


----------

